# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Please analyse

## larboulette

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Setting...ol_sysinfo.zip

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello,
just try to download something over your link  :Cool: 

Pls. fulfill the rules: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

